# What happens if it rains while you are polishing / wax



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Just wondered what I should do if it rains while I am polishing the car. Say I have applied the polish and waiting for it to dry on the car, and I have not been able to buff the polish - should I buff it off while it's raining - wait for the rain to stop or what!!!


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

This happened to me a couple weeks ago, i waited a while but with no sign of the rain stopping I sprayed the panel with quick detailer (BSD + V7) and wiped it off.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

First off...dont know why you would wait for the polish to dry on the car.

Second off...remove the polish ASAP...if it does dry on the car and the wipe off doesnt remove it then use more polish and polish it off.


----------



## Jev (May 15, 2013)

it won't hurt to buff it off in the wet, better than leaving it on for sure. Then QD once the rain stops  #soggycloth


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Check your weather first do it on line saves a lot of hassle :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

chongo said:


> Check your weather first do it on line saves a lot of hassle :thumb:


Or do it the old fashioned way by looking out the window  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

it happens , layer of wax just applied on roof , started to rain , not even hazed , so just buffed it off , even better no water marks 
Some times water and product works .
mac


----------



## minidaveo (Jun 27, 2017)

mawallace said:


> Just wondered what I should do if it rains while I am polishing the car. Say I have applied the polish and waiting for it to dry on the car, and I have not been able to buff the polish - should I buff it off while it's raining - wait for the rain to stop or what!!!


I'm assuming you don't have a garage to drive it into?? Erect a shelter before you start next time


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

mac1459 said:


> it happens , layer of wax just applied on roof , started to rain , not even hazed , so just buffed it off , even better no water marks
> Some times water and product works .
> mac


I once purposefully applied G3 Supergloss paste wax to a wet car, just to see what happens. It worked just the same and the results were fine - i guess durability might be reduced over applying to a dry car though..

I was curious because we often use damp applicators, so whats the difference between that and a drop of light rain ?

Have gotten a few spots of rain on SRP before now and that dried and buffed off ok


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I've applied Bilt Hamber Double Speed-Wax to a car a bit late in the day and seen the dew form on the panel before I had chance to buff it off. "Oh dear" I thought, but in the absence of any other options I buffed it off anyway. It was fine, which with a little thought makes perfect sense - we know that water just sits on the surface of wax anyway, and that's just as true for unbuffed wax as it is for the buffed kind - and nobody worries that the rain will wash the wax off their paint!


----------



## kinioo (Sep 9, 2017)

Same here, started to rain when I was half way through buffing off Aqua Wax....I decided to continue - I think no problems/difference in final finish.

C.


----------

